# Sheep show !



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

There is a new show on National Geographic called Sheer Madness ...... about a gal with a 200 count flock , and she's raising them for wool profit !! I havent watched it yet but I am recording them !! 

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/wild/shear-madness/


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Crud, I meant to record that! I'll have to search the guide for the one I missed.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had 3 people call me this week and tell me about this show. Is it really on at 10 pm? Isn't the lady the show is about a model-turned-shepherd? She was featured in a magazine last year. I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Natalie Redding is the high-shepherdess at Namaste Farms, yoga-ing, beer drnking, former model and mother of five turned farmer. She is hilarious, irreverent, and all-round generous fiber producer.

Her youtubes are awesome (I especially love the one about her shearing an alpaca all by herself) and they are informative as well as entertaining.

Namaste Farms has a ravelry group and Natalie has monthly breed boxes for sale to subscribers. AND she GIVES AWAY stuff all the time including her awesome fiber. I myself scored a pound of her amazing BFL. :clap::bouncy: and a friend up here scored a whole box of drum carding add ins and bits and baubles. 

Natalie was very vocal during taping of this series that she wanted it to be REAL and not contrived like so many reality shows. Natalie's life IS a three ring circus and needs no embellishment. She really DOES spin in stiletto heels and lace-up bustiers (her yoga instructor gives her a terrible time about the stilettos) . She really DOES shear sheep wearing that jinormous marblesized diamond. Hers is a schizophrenic lifestyle- kind of like all of ours~

If anyone can TAPE it (like on old VHS/VCR tape?) I would LOVE to borrow your copy since we cannot get it out here.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I dont have the vcr hooked up WIHH, but I found you can purchase the episodes on amazon ....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&keywords=shear madness&qid=1394391184&sr=8-2


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> I dont have the vcr hooked up WIHH, but I found you can purchase the episodes on amazon ....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&keywords=shear madness&qid=1394391184&sr=8-2


THANKS!!! I will treat myself!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, thanks, girls, I hadn't heard about this as I don't watch much TV, but I'm going looking right now.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Natalie is featured in the books by Lexi Boeger. It is strange, tho, that the one book has a feature about her, with photos and it/she talks just about her mohair, but her photo in the book is her with a sheep on her saddle front, NOT a goat! I hope there is a rerun of the premier that I can record. If I can find a blank VCR tape around here, I will record it for you, WIHH. I'll let you know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've watched a couple of episodes. I looks to be a 'real life' show, meaning there is very little scripting in it.

She has flocks of various fiber on the hoof, including angora goats.

A couple of things that bothered me, and I'm not sure _why _they bother me, is showing her what I assume is skirting a fleece and it looks like she had a pile of fleece in front of her (supposedly a fresh shorn fleece) and it is just piled up and it looks like she is randomly grabbing at it instead of the fleece being in one piece laid out being skirted. I don't know if this is one of the scripted parts and the producers are hoping no one knows what she is doing or if this is the way she skirts fleece. When I buy a fleece, I want to be able to unroll or unfold it and be able to tell the neck from the britchen.

Another is she is shearing a sheep because she says the customer wants it right away and she feels it is too short to shear. Why not wait until the staple is a good length. I'm sure the spinner would appreciate that over getting a shorter than normal staple!

Her farm is beautiful!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cyndi, was there much chasing of the sheep? I cannot stand when I see people run sheep all over trying to catch them, instead of using a catch area. IMO, there's just no need to run sheep all over. And no grabbing the wool! Those are my 2 big pet peeves with people and sheep.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Cyndi, you had better never ever buy an Icelandic fleece from me. They don't stay in a blanket, at all. Skirting is pretty much just picking out the yuck. :blush:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't ever buy one of mine, either :facepalm:

When I'm done, the whole thing is in 3-4 five gallon buckets, in fist-sized tufts, ready for the unsuspecting sucke--I mean, suint bath. :teehee:















:run:


----------



## Namastefarms (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm Natalie, and, I loved making this show. It is totally unscripted and is my life as it happens. Of course, not everything is put in there because it's an hour long show and each show represented 12 hour days for a solid week of filming. I appreciate the majority of you women being so supportive of Shear Madness. We women have to stick together and really promote agriculture in a manner which is more mainstream. It is really hard to combat all of the hate towards farming when they are so loud and there is no one who can bridge the gap between the demographics. I love agriculture and am a full time farmer. I do not have help with the exception of my children and a guy who comes once a week to fix irrigation etc... 

Now, on to MY PET PEEVES (regarding MDKATIE) as anyone can imagine, I take offense to someone NOT having watched the Shear Madness talking about pet peeves regarding the show. People that don't do what I do, with the sheep I have... in 120 degree heat have a bit of nerve... beyond that, I have an open invitation for them to come spend a day here (Funny though, no one takes me up on it!). 
If a person WATCHED the show, they would see the fleece comes off MOST of the time, in one piece. Does this REALLY matter? Well of course not... especially on sheep that have very sparse density like Longwools. The only reason mine will do that, is they are coated. Further, there is not a mohair fleece on the planet that will do that UNLESS it's ruined with scurf or matting. And, chasing sheep? Well, once again, you have an open invitation to come here... I have flighty 300 lb sheep that are worked with dogs. Sometimes, for whatever reason, we will have to trap the animal... could it look like chasing? Sure, but who cares? Do you know the circumstance that it happened in and why? NOPE... so, instead of taking a thread that was supportive and kind and turning it into something negative... why don't you try and be kind to a fellow female who is doing the best she can in a world where the most vocal HATE farming and people still believe woman can't work like a man. It would be wonderful to have your support.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Natalie. I have watched every episode. We've had PBS out to our place and the producers have 'suggested' things to 'liven' it up. Umm ... no.

*I'm* the one (not MDKatie) to bring up pet peeves ... and I've watched every episode. Pet peeves are personal ... not everyone has to agree with them. I hope you will re-read my post and see if you can pull out the positive, using them as constructive criticism and not as an attack . You are representing a lot of us with your show.

Does it really matter if a fleece comes off in one piece? If I'm paying a goodly price for one, then yes, I like to have it in one or two pieces so I can easily tell at a glance the neck from the britchen (which have hopefully have been skirted off). My comment was based on a scene where you were talking about skirting, but it looked as though you were picking through the whole fleece instead of skirting the edges. Could have been the angle of the camera though.

You must not hang with the nicest of people ... I have a wonderful support system for being a female farmer, including many on this forum. I would love to come and help, but I'm just a poor homesteader and can't afford a vacation ... best my husband & I get are a couple days away and most of the time, not together because someone has to be around to tend to the livestock.

Would like to see you post more here ... we're really the sweetest of folks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We've watched every show and I'm sorry to say, but we laughed so hard at time. You guys are just FUNNY!....not always...but pretty often. Catching the Peacock- I loved how that was stretched over the episode. (glad you caught it loved how all the kids helped). My chicken is absolutely beautiful. I was hoping the story of moving your family to the farm would be included in an episode. I wondered how in the world you make a living from your farm but if you have 100 sheep, that makes more sense than the few we see on the show. 

Your methods might not be mine- I have no love of chasing sheep or hugging one to the ground and I would call a vet for most of what you do. But I say- more power to you for getting this show going and putting your family out there for us to enjoy. I think people need to see more women farmers.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Natalie! Welcome to The Fold, how wonderful to have you join us here. I don't have a TV so I generally have to watch stuff via Netflix or PBS online or whatever works. I'm really looking forward to this show.

I hope you stick around and join us. Thank you for taking the time to come here and post :bow:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I love this show!
Haven't missed an episode yet, got my dd hooked on it too.
How awesome that you are a member here!!
I've been a big fan of your you tube videos as well. Your the one who taught me how to wash Mohair.:thumb: 
To be honest, you are doing EXACTLY what I am trying to do, on our place, and seeing the "human" side of things is wonderful.:sing:
It isn't always easy, and it sure isn't always pretty, but it is what it is, and we all just have to do the best we can with what we've got.

LOL! I saw that you had posted and about yelled my head off to my dh, he just laughed and said "oh great, another enabler"! LOL!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Debi, my husband was laughing at me when I told him (in a potentially mildly over the top manner) that Natalie had posted here. My husband loves the show as well, I think because their marriage reminds him of ours. Natalie's combination of super-toughness and deep compassion is an incredible thing to behold.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FOLD NATALIE!!!

Seriously, you oughta come to Nebraska (my favorite state) sometime. There are a lot of strong women farmers there, and no one dares tell them they can't do as much as a man, and farmers are universally loved.  

I was just watching your dyeing mohair video the other day. I love your methods-- makes me want to be braver!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Namastefarms said:


> Now, on to MY PET PEEVES (regarding MDKATIE) as anyone can imagine, I take offense to someone NOT having watched the Shear Madness talking about pet peeves regarding the show. .....
> 
> If a person WATCHED the show,
> 
> And, chasing sheep? Well, once again, you have an open invitation to come here... I have flighty 300 lb sheep that are worked with dogs. Sometimes, for whatever reason, we will have to trap the animal... could it look like chasing? Sure, but who cares? Do you know the circumstance that it happened in and why? NOPE... so, instead of taking a thread that was supportive and kind and turning it into something negative... why don't you try and be kind to a fellow female who is doing the best she can in a world where the most vocal HATE farming and people still believe woman can't work like a man. It would be wonderful to have your support.


Well, geesh, Natalie. I have never seen the show because I do not have cable. I never made ANY comments about you actually chasing the sheep. If you'll kindly go back and read, I was *asking* if you did chase them. Why did I ask that? Because when I read the little snippet online, it said you were a "city girl turned sheep farmer" or something to that effect, and I was wondering what type of stuff was filmed. As a shepherd myself, I do not like to see sheep unnecessarily chased or rough-handled, which is commonly done with new sheep owners. 

Good luck with your show.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Love the show and I have loved Natalie for years! Hi, Natalie!!!! 

I set all her YouTube's up to "loop" when I walk on my dreadmill and Natalie never ceases to amaze me with her down-to-earth, FEARLESS approach to handling fiber. I laugh when her hair gets in the way- (as does mine) and I laugh when it looks like she is about to drum card herself into the batt - because the same thing happens to me! She cracks me up. 

I especially love the video of her shearing an alpaca. Alone. By herself. :shocked: That's what I'm tawkin' about! :goodjob: 

As women doing hard physical farm laborer, we HAVE to work smarter instead of harder. :clap: :clap: :clap:

I was watching her live-streaming video the other day as she doctored one of her ewes that had lost her lamb. 

Hearing her softly talk to the ailing ewe and calling her "mama" - that touched me and showed me the caring side of farming that is oftentimes missing when the bottom line is the ONLY focus and people get too busy to remember WHY they are doing it. (I have been guilty of this in years past.  )

It is obvious that Natalie truly loves and cares for those critters.

I am planning on buying the episodes on amazon and watching them when time permits - perhaps this weekend. 

http://www.amazon.com/Totally-Flock...&qid=1396450498&sr=8-1&keywords=shear+madness


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I solve the long-hair getting into things issue by pinning it up, usually. 

Otherwise it gets into all sorts of trouble. :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can so identify with long hair getting in the way with my fiber arts!

Natalie, I sure hope you intend to visit our little fiber home on Homesteading Today as often as you can. There are plenty of women here that own livestock, including fiber animals. Some of us are or have work full time jobs off the homestead also, and plenty that have lived this lifestyle with children. We're your contemporaries, as well as fiber artists. Given that, some like me, may critique what you are doing. It doesn't mean you're doing it wrong, just that I would do it differently.

I'm sure there are as many ways to gather a flock for shearing as there are farms & shepherdesses. Hang around and see if someone else's technique might work for you. It may not be what your mentors have taught you, but it might work better for you.

I do love your gentleness with the animals. I could totally relate when you had to get that thread off the peahen's foot. I had to do the same with one of my turkeys. I've sewn together wounds on a turkey hen's back, doctored pigs, horses & cows. I was even a birthing doula for my Berkshire sow. I loved that pig!










There *is* a way to bridge the gap between city living & farm living. Many farms in the midwest are doing it. Ag Tourism. Some have corn mazes with petting zoos, others have on farm stores. We give educational farm tours geared toward children so they can see the progression of farm life over the past century.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

For folks that haven't followed Natalie on ravelry, you may not be aware of the EXTREME hatred, threats, and personal attacks against Natalie and her family as a backlash of opening their shepherding life and livelihood up to the network. 

Haters gonna hate.  (and I am not talking about anyone here on HT - but those out there in cyberland that are mounting an attack against Natalie and those like her.)

Natalie has been trying desperately to counteract all that *negativity* with gathering some *positivity* from other fiber animal enthusiasts - especially women farmers and shepherdesses. 

Therefor, I am sending *much love, support, positive vibes, karma, and sunshiney grooviness to you, Natalie*.

love the pig picture, Cyndi! 

here's one of mine










and another


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info WHH -- I have see some of Natalie's YouTube videos, but have not watched the show. I have to admit, I was a bit turned off when I read Natalie's post here.....did not understand why she was being so aggressive. I was not aware of what is going on Ravelry, but it does shed some light on why she responded so strongly. Why is she being attacked for doing something she loves?


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love HT and I love that the women on here are so vocal and helpful when needed. We have all had to swallow hard at a comment someone makes but when you put this many people who do things differently together opinions will vary and sometimes greatly. I haven't watched the show but I sure will. I have raised sheep my entire life in one form or another and I enjoy it. MDKatie seems to know her stuff as do many of the sheepherdesses on here. I don't think anyone on here means any disrespect. My bet is that you (Natalie) could have more support from the folks on here dealing with your farm life than anywhere else if you just give it a chance. As for the haters (whatever you call them)......this is what I used to tell my kids years ago when they would come home and someone had said something about them or someone else....IS IT TRUE? THEN DON'T MAKE IT YOUR PROBLEM. Do what you do and be proud of it and some of us may learn something from you and hope you can learn form some of us as well.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

DragonFlyFarm, I don't speak for Natalie, but I only know what Natalie has alluded to on FB and on ravelry- everything from creepy stalkers to PETA wackos. 

When I showed dogs in NYC, we had PETA putting flyers on our grooming tables threatening to turn all our show dogs loose on the streets of Manhattan - so I know fully how vulnerable and defensive a person feels when they are in the spotlight and the crosshairs of haters. 

In ages past, I used to be a strong supporter of several animal rescue groups - but _some_ go too far and attack farmers for simply "containing" animals in fences and they mount strong and coordinated offensive attacks to have television programs removed because of their political pressure. :shrug: 

Yes, Natalie is aggressive - and strong- and sensitive and feeling and she apparently is threatening to MANY "people" - and right now, she is in the crosshairs AND...(how to say this, how to say this...) she is California - so...she is surrounded. :grin:

She could use the support of all those involved in agriculture - especially women.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Natalie, come to the Midwest!!!

I'm sorry you've been attacked so harshly. Grandma's advice is spot on!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't understand why people are attacking. I've read the FB posts that they were, not the actual posts. What is so threatening about what Natalie is doing? Success? Happy family? Resuscitating chicks? I do not see how she threatens anyone. (Okay, I feel a bit threatened when she sheared a ram in a short skirt and didn't give us a peak anywhere we had no business). I wonder if a majority of TV people have to face this general ugliness from others..


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Natalie, welcome to our little fiber home. I personally think you fit right in! We're a strong willed, sometimes opinionated group and I'm sorry things got off to a bit of a rocky start for you here. One thing for sure - we do support each other even though we might not always do things the same way. 

Some have gone from city to country and had to learn the hard way - by simply doing it. Same as you. 

Others have gone from country to city. I'm one of those. Used to have a farm and raised ooodles of livestock (sheep included) but in my mom's elder years she needed me and frankly I'm no spring chicken anymore. So now I am an "urban homesteader" and doing the best I can in the life that I have. 

Other folks are somewhere in between and have never raised livestock on their own. 

Still others grew up around these fiber critters and have been doing it forever. 

Regardless of our backgrounds, we all love the beautiful fiber critters give us and we respect the people who are out there with their boots on the ground doing the work so that we can purchase fleece and roving. 

I haven't seen your films...just clips that I found on the net as I don't have the channel where your programs are. But I've followed you a bit on Ravelry and your passion for what you do and for your critters does show through. 

Again - welcome to our corner of the fiber world. Pull up a chair. We're glad you're here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have to say that I love all you guys here :grouphug: on rare occasions we exchange words but we work through it for the most part. That is one of the things I really love about this group. Natalie please do not stay away. As everyone else here has said we are a bunch of very strong willed women with definite opinions and we all share those with each other. Many of us have been here for a decade or more doing what we do. I'm sorry you have the evil to rolls after you that isn't fun at all but it is what happens in the world of the internet and public life. We would all love to get to know you better and help to combat those forces. I have to say that I am not familiar with you or your business but I have heard many wonderful things about both here and in other areas of my fiber life. I will search you out on Ravelry and FB and YouTube.

This group of women and the few men we have are great. We totally support each other. This, of all the many forums on Homesteading Today is THE most peaceful. I have been told that repeatedly by the admin. I am very proud of having that distinction on a forum that can be less than pleasant and down right hostel at times. I no longer wander to other areas of HT, I'm perfectly happy in my ignorance of the other goings on here. So please stick with us. You are more than welcome to vent and rant and rave her about all the evil trolls. Post pictures of your babies, both animal and human. We love pictures :teehee:

Please don't just come here and blast away and then leave.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Where do you guys watch the show? I have Comcast (love OnDemand) and was all excited to go home last nite, do a bit of spinning and watch Natalie. Apparently it's a pay per view where I'm at


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

edited because I was wrong.


Taylor is correct (below) it is Nat Geo Wild!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I watch it on Nat Geo Wild, I believe.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

duplicate


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

This link takes you to where I watched the first episode- this is what I clicked to watched it!!!! 

For free. Click this filmstrip to see the entire first episode.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5x85tzb7Q4[/ame]


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I might make my husband sit down and watch the first few with me on YouTube. He initially didn't care to watch it, then got hooked later on


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

It's that special time of year here where my back is throbbing and I have a huge blister on my right middle finger that popped. I'm glad the last few days turned into bad weather and gave me a break, but tomorrow I must get my grits outside and work on shearing the rest. After seeing this video, I realize just how slow I am. LOL Check out this incredible young lady, Emily Welch! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvpL8JINZkk

This is pretty cool too. It's Golden Shears TV with shearing events. If my husband makes me watch olympic curling, I'm going to make him watch Golden Shears speed shearing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvpL8JINZkk


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

RB let your husband know that the Olympic curling team a few years back was from Bemidji, MN and I knew all those guys . The woman's Olympic team too from a few years back.

I looked on PBS thinking it was on there and couldn't find it. I'll check out te other links and suggestions.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone - I did find the listing on Nat Geo, apparenty that is not part of my standard cable package  . Big thank you to WHH -- I know what I'm watching tonite


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> RB let your husband know that the Olympic curling team a few years back was from Bemidji, MN and I knew all those guys . The woman's Olympic team too from a few years back.
> 
> I looked on PBS thinking it was on there and couldn't find it. I'll check out te other links and suggestions.


Marchwind, go back to my post #36, click the filmstrip, photo of Natalie and the Teeswater ram in the ring- that will take you to where you need to get to watch the first episode for free.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Marchwind - Very neat. We are pretty big fans. Curling, luge, and bobsledding are our favorites.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

*luging


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks WIHH, I saw that after I posted :kissy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I guess, Natalie's appearance was just a 'flounce'. Doesn't surprise me, especially after the last episode of Sheer Madness. Does she really make her husband build a pillow wall so he can sleep in the same bed as her without being disturbed by 4-5 dogs in the bed??

I just wish the show (and Natalie) were more 'real'. Perhaps she is 'real' for So CA, but here in the midwest, as far as I'm concerned, she's just an ex-model who is getting older and is trying to still draw attention to herself. It's sad, imho.

Hooray that she got a few sponsors for her farm. I about had a cow when she said it took $5,000 in feed each month to feed her animals, and then tried to justify why she needed to keep each and every one. That is not being a rancher, sometimes you have to make sacrifices to keep the ranch viable. If she really did have enough animals that it took $5K to feed each month, it would take more than just herself and children that don't seem to do much work (and a handyman) to run the place. It just isn't real

I don't think I'll bother watching her program again ... it just bothers me too much. I'm happy that Natalie has brought sheep ranching and the fiber arts to mainstream TV, but so saddened that it is shown in a So CA limelight and not as the vast majority of fiber flocks really are.

eta:

Don't get me wrong. I think it is great that Natalie has exposed the Fiber Arts to a new elevation, I just wish it could have been someone that was more 'real' to the world of fiber ranching & fiber arts and what it takes to make it 'real'. The first person that pops in my head is Susan McFarland. I *dare* the video crews try to keep up with her! LOL!!

Anyone that has met Susan at a fiber fair will understand what I mean!! She started out as a fiber artist, ventured into being a shepherdess and goes around the country promoting fiber arts at show as well as hosting days/weekends bringing in fiber artists from around the world and still manages to raise Teeswater sheep. She is amazing and down-to-earth (aka 'real' to me)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I understand your view. I watched the first two episodes the other day while spinning and it wore me out. She is entertaining for sure and I admire her gumption for doing what she is doing. I'd love to be able to do all that she does but even when I had 2 kids and my place in Northern MN, I had 3 horses, 2 goats (one milking), two llamas, 30+ chickens and geese I had a hard time keeping up with all of that but it we as just me and my kids and I was either going to school full time or working full time. I was beat at the end of my day. Having ADHD helped but being un-medicated just created more chaos. I'm not sure if she is medicated or not, I don't really care but she has made a point of pointing out she has ADHD.

I like the show but more in the way a person cranes their neck to see a car accident. I'm not sure if I will watch any more episodes, it bothers me how public she is making her relationship with her son. I don't know the history (it is alluded to) but the way she just launches at him it just seems wrong.

I think I will limit myself to watching her YouTube videos. I'm not one for voyeurism which is what all the reality TV type shows seem like to me.

I think she is real and genuine and I'm sure she is a great person in person, idk. Bless her for what she does, I know I could never do it. My body wouldn't be able to handle it. I love how much she cares for her animals and I pleased to see that she isn't squeamish. There is are as on I didn't breed any of my animals.

Oh and I do know what you are talking about with Susan McFarland, she is a whirlwind but she remembers everything. I see her every year at Michigan Fiber Fest.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Saddens me she signed up to Homesteadingtoday just to blast somebody , then hasnt been back .... really says something about her personally .......not a great way to make fans / friends !
Love the topic of the show but not as enthusiastic about it now .....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, as my mom would say, some people are just like that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It makes me wonder who even told her we had a topic about her show. I cannot imagine she spends time on the internet searching out her name and then read what people have to say. That's kind of weird and it isn't like she doesn't know people talk about her and I didn't think there was really anything we ring with anything we said.

MizMary it kind of makes me sad too that she would bother to sign up and then blast away and leave. That's what I call a hit and run


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't think Natalie blew in here just to blast us- but perhaps more to protect her product- her show. I think Natalie understands that this is her "big chance" and she knows that in addition to favorable letters and reviews - blogs and internet discussions will greatly influence the TV producers- and what they see posted on the internet *DOES* influence whether they pick up her show for another session. 

Let's face it- another season would equal $ for Natalie and her family, fame, validation for her efforts, and a little respect for what she does. 

I know she has worked very hard to network and to spread the word about her show and to ask for support _from "us"-_ the fiber world. 

I can only imagine if I were in her shoes, while TV producers decide the fate of my future, I might also be googling what websites are discussing me and what they are saying. Believe me, that is what companies do these days. The former owner of this website was once threatened to be sued because of something negative someone posted here about a company's product.  Words do matter.

Obviously, there are those who would take a swing at Natalie - PETA, etc - and those who just don't like her, or her show. :shrug: _I_ just think Natalie was hurt to hear someone - another fiber person (her peeps) was unwilling to give her show a chance before deciding they would not like it. 

And I can understand her coming here and asking people to give the show a chance.

:shrug: If it was your show, wouldn't you?

I will watch the show- because I am interested in the subject matter (I don't watch stupid network TV because it is so stupid and I cannot relate to virtually anything on it) and because I think Natalie is a hoot and AND because I respect her as a quality fiber producer. And because I think I can learn something from her if I listen.

Yes, Susan McFarland would also be fun to follow around.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I might do it in a nicer way, perhaps. And nobody here said they wouldn't give her show a chance. I asked a question about how the sheep were handled, since I couldn't watch the show. Cyndi made a comment about how she would prefer to do a couple things differently. Neither of us made any personal attacks or said anything that was hurtful to her or her show. 

I hope she does realize that when she has a show on national television, there will be people who don't like certain things, or who would do things a different way. I'm not making any excuses for people making personal attacks, but I'm just saying that has to be expected since there are so many thousands of people watching it. One of the reasons I'd never want to be on tv.... 

And I will say Natalie coming here and blasting away and then leaving certainly made me *NOT* want to watch her show.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im a bit late to the thread. I like her & her show & will keep watching. I think she genuinely cares about her family & animals. I think shes trying to follow her own path in life, & help & show other women, hey maybe they can do that too. I think that's awesome!

I know no-one here meant to be hurtful. I can see how those comments could be taken as well. That is a downside to internet chat. You cant see the other people. All the normal physical cues that go with a conversation, tone of voice for example, are missing. In this case, not knowing the person(s) making comments, I can see how it could be taken either positively or negatively

Being HT, maybe a friend told her about the sheep & goat forums. I don't know how she found it, whether she was deliberately looking for comments about her or not. Maybe she was looking into self-sufficiency in general, clicked on the link, & happened to see the FA forum.
. 
I do hope she comes back. Maybe right now shes got her hands full with everything. I think we could all learn from each other & have a good time.
I also know that the people in this particular forum, Fiber Arts, are some of the most genuine you will meet on the net. I have never run across a person on this particular forum that was deliberately vicious or mean spirited. I truly hope she comes back & gets to experience the good that is here, as well, if she wishes too.

For those interested, I found another episode on Hulu
http://www.hulu.com/watch/618976


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The alpaca being caught part... I'm not really going to go into it because either you know or you don't (along with quite a few other things). That was it for me. I wont watch again. 

I thought the show was going to be something entirely different than what it turned out to be.

I will still tune into that channel for Dr. Pol!! I love that guy!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Hahaa ... I had never seen the Dr Pol show , but it came on after this one, and I watched him stick his arm ( Up to his shoulder !! ) in a cow to see if it was pregnant !!! 

I'm a little green around the farm, and was shocked but intrigued !! He seems like a fun guy !! I may have to DVR that show !! 

I dont know much about alpacas, but I do know... I think wrasslin an animal down, be it a sheep also , I wouldnt be able to do it !! I am more of a "come here little animal "..... " here's a treat, now do this ..." hahaaa, Im a wuss !!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

The thing is, you don't have to have struggling matches with animals. Make a catch pen, learn to move sheep using their muzzles (control the muzzle, control the sheep), and it can be a nice, calm procedure. I've never seen anyone lay on a sheep to draw blood. That is too stressful.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Miz Mary - You aren't a wuss. Using treats to get your animals to do what you need is efficient. Good job. 

Watching Dr. Pol with cattle is great. I love the cattle parts. There was an episode where a calf had a mouth that was too big and it couldn't eat. He sewed the edges of the mouth up right there. Another where a calf didn't have a bum hole. That one had to be put down. He's very interesting. When I lived in southern Az, a good friend was a vet very similar to him. He let me help with my own animals' surgeries. One time, I stopped by his clinic on my break to check on my dog getting spayed. He's operating on her and says, "Come here and hold this!" LOL Well..okay then! lol Once he knew I was curious, he let me participate dog, cat and livestock care through his office.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I hear ya MDKatie. Calm and efficient is how I do things  I feel a mistake is being made when humans act like predators ready to pounce on their prey. It could be so much easier on both human and animal. 

I think I made the mistake of thinking it was more of an educational show. I looked for correctness and to learn more and found out it was really a, "Did she really do that?" kind of show. That's okay. People like those too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

When I first got into sheep I had a wonderful ol' timer come show me what he knew about handling sheep. I was utterly amazed at the trick of tipping their nose up to control them. I was used to my Highlander cattle. lol! I was grateful every day for what he taught me. I spent a day at his place (he was the person I bought my starter flock from) and he spent the afternoon with me when he delivered them. I appreciated his calm and confident nature and he was a wealth of information. He was always willing to take a phone call when I needed advice. There were a few times when he said, "Well, you're doing it wrong. Here is a better way." I was so grateful that he was willing to show me better ways to do things. 

My dogs worked my sheep also, but they were darn calm about it and frankly the sheep were not stressed by them at all...they were used to the dogs moving them from one pasture to another or bringing them into a building. I suppose being among them all the time my sheep were pretty used to people and being "escorted" by the dogs so it wasn't a big deal. I had a catch pen and it worked beautifully. At one point I had 150 sheep, so while it was certainly small scale for many it was still a goodly number. 

It's too bad that Natalie hasn't been back. I think she would find there is a lot of support for her here. Maybe if she had not been so hammered by people in other places she would not have been so defensive about comments about how things could be done differently. We can all learn from each other. 

Who is Dr. Pol?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - That sounds like an incredible life. I love watching farmers and ranchers on RFDTV, especially shows about sheep and goats. I've been sifting through Youtube videos watching what sheep and goat farms are doing and what they have to say in other countries. There's a lot of learning out there. AND, 150 head is a lot to me!  I love working dogs and just the last few years have been interested in herding dogs. I had a dog that was learning to herd and she learned so fast. She passed away and I adopted her brother. He's not a herder. He wants to be friends with sheep. Turkeys on the porch make him crazy and he'll chase those back to their pen, but otherwise he's more like Scooby Doo. lol


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, I went to a shearing day at a local farm. My friend Char was amazed at how well I could move sheep from one place to the other so calmly. I told her I just went into my "zen zone". I just make my arms wide and calmly move the sheep where I want to go. We have all day if they need it. Sheep are smart, they usually figure it out.

My mom always told us not to chase the animals-- we don't need to chase our sheep anyway-- just go out there with a bucket and they all come running for a chance at a treat-- even the ones who are too shy to actually get close to the bucket!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Just watched Episode 2 and enjoyed it thoroughly. I watch without expectation or bias. :shrug: I guess it never occured to me to "expect' it to educational or anything of that sort, but in a way, it certainly is. 

Do I agree with everything Natalie does and how she does it- of course not. Do I agree with everything she says? of course not. Do I wear stiletto boots to the vet's office- of course I do! :grin: Does Natalie represent all of us-every fiber producer or fiber enthusiast in the whole world- of course not. She is, unapologetically who she is and I respect that. 

Is this a "how to" for fiber producers and farmers- not necessarily- but the challenges she faces day in and day out- are certainly something all of us can identify with. 

Still, I love the subject matter and I get a kick out of Natalie, her son Connery, and the rest of the family. Her husband is so supportive and calming- even when Natalie is spinning off into the biosphere. I can appreciate a man like that. 

Admittedly, I don't really "get" modern TV programming AT ALL and watch about 1 hour of TV a week besides the local morning weather report...

and so I am not so jaded that "reality TV" of this nature bothers me. :shrug:

I love screwballs and nutcases and original people- in all their screwiness and weirdness and watching someone like Natalie do what she does makes me smile. 

I don't know what the rest of you are watching on TV that is better than this. :shrug:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

WIHH - You would probably enjoy the reality show, Naked And Afraid. LOL I saw a few minutes of it PURELY BY ACCIDENT and it was when mosquitoes savagely bit a poor girl betwixt her nethers. lol 

I don't watch reality shows. It's okay that you do. Enjoy!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, it really was an incredible life. I often woke up in the morning, looked out over my place and all the wonderful critters and felt like someone should pinch me because surely it was all a dream. I don't think I could do it today. Maybe on a smaller scale, but at the time I had 15 horses, a 1/2 dozen or so Highlanders, a few dairy goats, a trio of mini donkeys, between 100-200 chickens and of course the sheep. Plus gardens and putting up a fair chunk of my own food, restoring old buildings, building new buildings, and also I put up all my own firewood because I heated pretty much exclusively with wood. There were only a couple years I bought propane. When I bought the place there was no fencing, so I had to do all of that, too. 

I was younger then. :grin: Now I am content (most days) with my urban homestead and ordering lovely fleece from those most-appreciated producers who put all that time and energy into making it available for the rest of us! 

I have been afraid to peek at Naked and Afraid. That just seems so weird. Who would tramp around naked in the woods exposing their nether regions for all the world to see? I suppose I am old fashioned but there used to be something in the world called modesty.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm burnt out on reality shows. I'm so tired of shows trying to shock me. I'm not shocked. The part I looked at on Naked and Afraid was boring. Any sensible mosquito would go for an easier target than dive down there. Yes to modesty. Remember the days when Madonna started getting popular and was considered so sleazy? Oh boy, was she tame compared to today. Show your parts people! I don't care and I wont look because I'm too busy thinking about my hobbies 

Why did you leave that life? I'm very small scale compared to what you did, but it sounds wonderful. We heat the house with wood during the winter and have propane as a backup. We collect water off of our roof and water can be hauled in from near by. Wells are about 30 feet down, but most wells keep going dry around here. We do manage to collect most of our water needs from roof runoff. If the commercial wells dry up, I'm sure we can cut back enough to do fine. Power is about a mile away and our power is solar (nothing big) with a generator backup for cloudy days or to run the vacuum or washing machine. We've been here almost 15 years and the place is less than 6 pmts from being paid off. We are trying to decide if we want to improve it here so living is easier as we get older or move somewhere else. I want to go anywhere that life is easier. I've had a pretty tough time this last year and maybe if we moved where it' warmer, I can keep up what I'm doing for a while longer. The problem though..I love this place. Neighbors are not in sight. 2 sides of the property are against national forest and we are located in an excellent hunting area. I don't want a gigantic house although a huge barn would be a justifiable luxury in our world. We live very simply here. I want to make a change so life is easier but I think if I leave here, my heart will break. Its one of those situations that doesn't have an answer yet for us as far as what to do. I know 2 things for sure. I love my husband and he must stay around and I love the animals and they must stay around too. Maybe the rest will start falling in place.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As most of you know I don't watch TV, don't own a TV. I go by people's recommendations and try to find it on Netflix or so we here else. That's what I did with Natalie's show. I too figured it was going to be an educational show, kind of like her YouTube videos only longer. I really went in without expectations other than that simple one. In away it is educational, but I have to agree with a lot of the comments regarding how she handles her animals. I did notice she maneuvered the sheep by their muzzles, she would grab the head on by the muzzle rather than the side. So basically she covered their mouth and nose in order to move them around. I have never seen anyone handle sheep that way so I don't know if it is "correct" or not, it looked awkward. I've helped many times with many different shearing days with lost of different breeds. The flighty ones were the hardest to handle and with those you have to s l o w everything down or you would be fighting them from here till dawn. The whole predictor prey thing is real for most animals. No quicker way to freak out a horse than to freak out yourself.

Like I said I'll watch her videos on YouTube but I doubt I'll watch Shear Madness again. It's not my thing.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, I left that life for a couple reasons. The biggest one was that my mom was diagnosed with a very serious bout of cancer and she needed someone to live with her. The other reasons had more to do with a relationship that is now over. I could write a book about my life but no one would probably believe it. I will say that selling that farm broke my heart in ways I simply do not have words for. 

Thankfully, I'm a spunky tough ol' bird who bounces back.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - Sorry to pick at that scab a little by asking. That would have broken my heart too. 

Write your book. I'll read it and believe it. 

"The flighty ones were the hardest to handle and with those you have to s l o w everything down or you would be fighting them from here till dawn. The whole predictor prey thing is real for most animals. No quicker way to freak out a horse than to freak out yourself."

Right on sister! 

Covering the bridge of the nose in alpacas is a no no. They are nose breathers and it freaks them out, even if their mouth is open. If anybody is new to alpacas and wants to know an easier way to trim the teeth, let me know and I'll show you how I do it..the tool I use from Light Livestock.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a hard time finding shows on TV that I like....hence why we cancelled our cable. I did enjoy Dr. Pol when we had cable though. I find most all reality shows are (or seem to be) scripted, but I am glad to hear Shear Madness is more real than most. I tried watching one episode of Duck Dynasty to see what the hub bub was about...couldn't make it through!! 

We mostly watch things on Netflix. We like crime solving type shows, and mostly history stuff.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

For some of you with no tv or just a computer & internet,
Hulu can be a pretty good resource for tv shows.
If you have a tablet Im pretty sure you have to sign up & pay $10/monthly.

It has alot of shows besides just regular network tv.


----------

